

Show HN: CrushPaper – Helping students and writers save quotations - bazookajoes
http://www.crushpaper.com/

======
bopf
such a cool tool. Super useful for any writer. Thank your for building this. I
have hunted it on Product Hunt ([http://www.producthunt.com/posts/crush-
paper](http://www.producthunt.com/posts/crush-paper)) and hope the hunter
community likes it as well so that it makes the PH front page.

~~~
bazookajoes
Thank you for the kind words and thank you for hunting it on Product Hunt!

I have to admit I am a bit disappointed this didn't get more feedback here on
HN.

~~~
bopf
yes, I am very surprise as well. It is such a helpful tool and you are not
even charging for it. Maybe you should post again in a few days.

